# Last schedule DCWC event for 2008



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well after one of my most enjoyable springs/summers in a very long time, it's appears to be coming to an end.

Sat. 11/01 is Jarlicker's last scheduled "outdoor" shoot at DCWC for 2008. This will be another American 600 round at 11 AM; however, it it's like the last 3 there will always be some that come early and stay late in order to shoot both sides for the Field course.

And this week, I'm going to see how many I can convince to head to Sanford for the turkey shoot afterwards.

Not going to talk any smack, make any threats, or call anyone out - just going to say that if you want a piece of the lizard in 2008 - BE THERE! :wink:

BTW: Fully expect to have a total newbie to archery in full tow all day Sat. :tongue:

Bring it on!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after one of my most enjoyable springs/summers in a very long time, it's appears to be coming to an end.
> 
> Sat. 11/01 is Jarlicker's last scheduled "outdoor" shoot at DCWC for 2008. This will be another American 600 round at 11 AM; however, it it's like the last 3 there will always be some that come early and stay late in order to shoot both sides for the Field course.
> 
> ...


AHHHH....another source of crispies from the Prag family.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> AHHHH....another source of crispies from the Prag family.


So "where" is your turkey???? :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So "where" is your turkey???? :wink:



:tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So "where" is your turkey???? :wink:


Missed getting the first one by 1/8" (yeah, I know. Almost only counts in horseshoes, handgrenades, and WMDs). I don't make excuses...I sucked!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Missed getting the first one by 1/8" (yeah, I know. Almost only counts in horseshoes, handgrenades, and WMDs). I don't make excuses...I sucked!!


Well at least you were there! Can I assume you'll be at DCWC early on Sat. (as usual)?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Note to self...get a bow to prag for jprice...

I gotta tell you I'm not sure when that is going to happen prag...

Unless you show up at the Moo-tel on Wednesday...It'll be my last outdoor round for awhile (If I have a bow set up even...) I am having some serious issues right now...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Note to self...get a bow to prag for jprice...
> 
> I gotta tell you I'm not sure when that is going to happen prag...
> 
> Unless you show up at the Moo-tel on Wednesday...It'll be my last outdoor round for awhile (If I have a bow set up even...) I am having some serious issues right now...


How close are you? I can do some setup myself.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How close are you? I can do some setup myself.


Its not a matter of getting the bow set up (It is already mostly done)...Its a matter of getting it in your hands...I'm not sure when I will get a chance to run into you... It is not looking good for me on Saturday...I gently broached the subject with the other half and got a "you can't be serious" kind of response...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Its not a matter of getting the bow set up (It is already mostly done)...Its a matter of getting it in your hands...I'm not sure when I will get a chance to run into you... It is not looking good for me on Saturday...I gently broached the subject with the other half and got a "you can't be serious" kind of response...


Sending you a PM


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Its not a matter of getting the bow set up (It is already mostly done)...Its a matter of getting it in your hands...I'm not sure when I will get a chance to run into you... It is not looking good for me on Saturday...I gently broached the subject with the other half and got a "you can't be serious" kind of response...


If you can have it ready for him Wed., bring it to the Moo-Tel and I will deliver it on Saturday.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well at least you were there! Can I assume you'll be at DCWC early on Sat. (as usual)?


Absolutely. After this week, I need some stress relief (and it's only Monday!!!)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You know Steve...prag and I just made that realization over the phone...you just beat us too it...musta' felt your ears burning when we were talking about you...

See you Wednesday at the Moo-tel...Now I gotta scramble to get 2 bows ready to go...(Mine and jprice's)...

I just couldn't leave what I had last week...it wasn't going to stand...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You know Steve...prag and I just made that realization over the phone...you just beat us too it...musta' felt your ears burning when we were talking about you...
> 
> See you Wednesday at the Moo-tel...Now I gotta scramble to get 2 bows ready to go...(Mine and jprice's)...
> 
> I just couldn't leave what I had last week...it wasn't going to stand...


You're too young for those issues 

Thanks Carson for the offer - as Sarge said, we had just come to that "idea" over the phone.

See you Sat.

And Sarge, hang in there bro - before you know it the boys will be grown and gone. One just might not go as far as the other. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Sarge-I must say it again...you da bomb! Don't create waves with the significant other though, you have to live with her! I am sorry that I won't be able to shake your hand and thank you personally Saturday. I guess I will just have to whoop you one day soon.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> Sarge-I must say it again...you da bomb! Don't create waves with the significant other though, you have to live with her! I am sorry that I won't be able to shake your hand and thank you personally Saturday. *I guess I will just have to whoop you one day soon.*:wink:


Damn Sarge, she knows you better than I thought!!!:wink::zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> Sarge-I must say it again...you da bomb! Don't create waves with the significant other though, you have to live with her! I am sorry that I won't be able to shake your hand and thank you personally Saturday. I guess I will just have to whoop you one day soon.:wink:


Or maybe I should have said, "That nut didn't fall from the tree."


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Sarge-I must say it again...you da bomb! Don't create waves with the significant other though, you have to live with her! I am sorry that I won't be able to shake your hand and thank you personally Saturday. I guess I will just have to* whoop you *one day soon.:wink:


You're not supposed to do it to those that *like* it.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're not supposed to do it to those that *like* it.


Alright Prag, don't get me in trouble!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> Sarge-I must say it again...you da bomb! Don't create waves with the significant other though, you have to live with her! I am sorry that I won't be able to shake your hand and thank you personally Saturday. I guess I will just have to whoop you one day soon.:wink:


 I got something for you jprice...

A somewhat old and mis-matched Scepter 3 is in my trunk waiting to begin its weekend journey to DCWC...I've got it pretty much set up, only I couldn't find a peep so tell prag to bring one for you...

You'll also probably need a dot for the scope lens...I couldn't find any stick on dots and the fiber in it is pretty old (and too small to boot)...just bring some bright colored nail polish with you Saturday to DCWC if you don't have anything else...

Make sure prag brings his old stab and you'll be all set...

And don't worry too much if you loose an arrow or two...I won't charge you more than $30.00 apiece :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I got something for you jprice...
> 
> A somewhat old and mis-matched Scepter 3 is in my trunk waiting to begin its weekend journey to DCWC...I've got it pretty much set up, only I couldn't find a peep so tell prag to bring one for you...
> 
> ...


Normally carry everything I got in the car with me - I know the stab is there, but peeps and reticles are in my tool box in the barn, so need to remember to put the box back in the car. 

Might have to re-think these "Sarge arrows" :wink: Jarlicker has a shed full of $5 arrows that have never been shot. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Normally carry everything I got in the car with me - I know the stab is there, but peeps and reticles are in my tool box in the barn, so need to remember to put the box back in the car.
> 
> *Might have to re-think these "Sarge arrows"* :wink: Jarlicker has a shed full of $5 arrows that have never been shot. :tongue:


You know that was a joke right.... you oughta know me better than that by now:wink::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> *You know that was a joke right.*... you oughta know me better than that by now:wink::tongue:


Of course - who else would/could know more about dealing on "Sarge arrows" than me? I just can't wait till she takes one of your crispies using "ex" Sarge arrows - kinda like I did at S+W using your "ex" ACCs


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I got something for you jprice...
> 
> A somewhat old and mis-matched Scepter 3 is in my trunk waiting to begin its weekend journey to DCWC...I've got it pretty much set up, only I couldn't find a peep so tell prag to bring one for you...
> 
> ...


It is official, you get a Christmas card this year! 

Now, I am really glad Prag knows what the heck you just said, cause my head is still spinning. 

As far as the arrows, I might just use Alcy's if they cost that much!:wink:

Now, as far as the nail polish.......who's nails am I painting?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I am going to miss that last shoot due to work. Since we have gone to 4 -10s I work more than I used too. I will end up with at least 70 hrs this week.. Hope you guys have a good time and see you indoors.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> It is official, you get a Christmas card this year!
> 
> Now, I am really glad Prag knows what the heck you just said, cause my head is still spinning.
> 
> ...


1)- Arrows aren't really that much...I do have some that are that much, but not the ones you're going to be using...
2)- Nail polish works well on a scope lens as an emergency aiming dot...but if you're nice to jarlicker he'll probably let you paint his nails (braid his hair too if your lucky...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> 1)- Arrows aren't really that much...I do have some that are that much, but not the ones you're going to be using...
> 2)- Nail polish works well on a scope lens as an emergency aiming dot...*but if you're nice to jarlicker he'll probably let you paint his nails (braid his hair too if your lucky...)*


She'll be looking her own ride home if any of that happens. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> She'll be looking her own ride home if any of that happens. :wink:


I can't even paint my own nails!:tongue: Anyway, Prag is my only ride home and I think I need to do what he says!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after one of my most enjoyable springs/summers in a very long time, it's appears to be coming to an end.
> 
> Sat. 11/01 is Jarlicker's last scheduled "outdoor" shoot at DCWC for 2008. This will be another American 600 round at 11 AM; however, it it's like the last 3 there will always be some that come early and stay late in order to shoot both sides for the Field course.
> 
> ...


Prag I can't come this time, so can ya just slice off a piece of lizard tail and send it to me?
Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, so whose coming? Right now I know of the following:

Jarlicker (he's got to be there)

Macaholic (a no show last night, but surely he'll get up in time on Sat.)

Chopper Steve (last time at DCWC, had him by 3 points till the last end, then I blew it (again) and he finished 2 up on me - re-match was "discussed" last night, so he's got to show)

SCarson (will travel to shoot - plus hopefully he has something for JPrice in his car)

Treaton (maybe he's already got the freezer full of deer and will come and socialize)

3DShooter80 (showed up at dinner last night in his camo pajamas - said he was going to hunt early and be there in time for the 600 round)

JPrice (will be there in all her glory offering prayers, sacrifices, and incense offerings for the best father she has)

Pragmatic_Lee (well, of course I'll not miss this last time outside before I'm dragged and dropped indoors. With COS closing at 7 PM now, shooting time indoors is not hardly worth the drive)

So who else wants a slice of lizard??? (No Bees, no parcel post package for you - you got to come earn it [again])


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Still trying to figure out my schedule. I REALLY want to be there and will hopefully know soon. 

Who's goin' early for a field round before the 600??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Still trying to figure out my schedule. I REALLY want to be there and will hopefully know soon.
> 
> Who's goin' early for a field round before the 600??


I plan to be there early, imagine that SCarson will be early as well. Maybe JL will be there early enough to have the gate open - if not, call my cell and I'll let you in.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

As of right now, I'M IN. I'm planning on being there by 8:30. Gotta shoot in some moarks and see what happens. 

If something changes, I'll let you know.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I plan to be there early, imagine that SCarson will be early as well. Maybe JL will be there early enough to have the gate open - if not, call my cell and I'll let you in.


Definitely gonna be there bright and creakin' early. I also have a package for delivery that...wellllll....sorta kinda resembles someting that....hmmmm...happens to have the same general make up as what we call a bow.

Prag, you may want to PM me your cell # just in case. The gate has been open the last couple of times, but third time's the charm.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Definitely gonna be there bright and creakin' early. I also have a package for delivery that...wellllll....sorta kinda resembles someting that....hmmmm...happens to have the same general make up as what we call a bow.
> 
> Prag, you may want to PM me your cell # just in case. The gate has been open the last couple of times, but third time's the charm.


PM sent - thought we had already exchanged #'s but guess not since I don't have yours


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> PM sent - thought we had already exchanged #'s but guess not since I don't have yours


WOOHOO Gonna shoot da bow!!!!:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

JPrice said:


> WOOHOO Gonna shoot da bow!!!!:wav:


Hope it shoots better than it looks:vom: I knew it was going to be a shorter draw than my knuckle dragger, but I looked about like you pulling Alcy's in your avatar.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Hope it shoots better than it looks:vom: I knew it was going to be a shorter draw than my knuckle dragger, but I looked about like you pulling Alcy's in your avatar.


If it will hurl an arrow in the general forward direction....it is better than I already have!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

JPrice said:


> If it will hurl a bow in the general forward direction....it is better than I already have!


Let's hope it doesn't "hurl a bow"!! An arrow, maybe, but not a bow.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Let's hope it doesn't "hurl a bow"!! An arrow, maybe, but not a bow.


geeez, i fixed it!:embara:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

trying to catch up to your total posts.....


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

gotcha SCarson!!!:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I have a GOOD bow for sale*

JPrice, I have a Diamond Edge for sale with everything included if these guys can't get you fixed up with a Nice, good shooting bow:wink: Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> JPrice, I have a Diamond Edge for sale with everything included if these guys can't get you fixed up with a Nice, good shooting bow:wink: Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


Is it a "lefty"?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No*

Bow is a righty:wink: How was the shoot at DCWC?


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Bow is a righty:wink: How was the shoot at DCWC?


IT WAS GREAT!! Sarg lent me a Martin S3. I shot my first bow!! I have the raspberry to prove I need a lot of practice!

Jarlicker coached me for my first lesson and it was great. I hurt like hell this morning!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jarlicker as a coach is good...glad you were able to get that thing back...

Once you shoot for awhile and build up your strength a bit, I've got some prettier limbs I could put on that bow for you...

So how did it go...??? Did you have fun...??? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Jarlicker as a coach is good...glad you were able to get that thing back...
> 
> Once you shoot for awhile and build up your strength a bit, I've got some prettier limbs I could put on that bow for you...
> 
> So how did it go...??? Did you have fun...??? Inquiring minds want to know...


Hopefully Prag will post some pictures of today's practice. It was GREAT! I waited patiently from 8am until after 3pm to fling some.....I lost two arrows......oops

S Carson can vouch that I didn't break the lens too.....I don't think I broke it....I dunno what happened to the freakin thing. They started taking stuff off and putting different stuff on. I just shot the durn thing!

IT WAS GREAT!!!:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The cost of a first bow with a little help from some friends = few dollars.

The cost of a few arrows shot under the leaves and all of us looking for them = next to nothing.

The cost of a little raspberry on your forearm and the frown on your face = zippo.

The cost of shooting your very first Bullseye and the look on your face = priceless.

The joy in Prags heart that his daughter is actually shooting archery with him = even more.

Jarlickers pleasure in helping a brand new shooter that first time = endless.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> The cost of a first bow with a little help from some friends = few dollars.
> 
> The cost of a few arrows shot under the leaves and all of us looking for them = next to nothing.
> 
> ...


You are great! I hope we have many more coaching lessons! Get on Prag for the picture he took today. You really helped me alot!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I really enjoyed yesterday.
I am amazed at your patients in waiting so long to actually shoot the bow.
I would have been blasting off from anticipation the second I got to the club yesterday if I was you.
I was glad to have all the equipment fit and work out good enough for you to shoot. 
So many time we struggle getting compound bows set up for people going to shoot for the first time.

Always remember we all had to start from the very beginning just like you.
We all experianced the same weird mishaps along the way.

Just keep practicing and in a few weeks or months people will never know you are just a rookie.
Your dad always has to remind us that he is too.

Everyone always asks why do they sell arrows by the dozen. I always say 'cause you will need the others real soon. Then when you loose or break one just keep saying thats why they sell them by the dozen.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Prag you are taking longer to post those photos than it did for you to get back with that arm guard yesterday. 

*What Gives Brother!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I really enjoyed yesterday.
> I am amazed at your patients in waiting so long to actually shoot the bow.
> I would have been blasting off from anticipation the second I got to the club yesterday if I was you.
> I was glad to have all the equipment fit and work out good enough for you to shoot.
> ...


I am going to start calling you Yoda!:wink:

Prag worked with me more today and I felt very comfortable. I didn't expect to feel so comfortable so quick. We need to get a target here in the backyard and we can walk from Prag's target to my target and pretend it is an "outdoor shoot"!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Hey Prag you are taking longer to post those photos than it did for you to get back with that arm guard yesterday.
> 
> *What Gives Brother!!!!!!!!!!!*


Just got off the phone with him, he said he was fixing to watch Tiffany then he would post them!

Just plan lazy if you ask me! But who am I to talk, he was working on my bow instead of getting a Sunday afternoon nap!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Please dont call me Yoda.
Thats a bad word around these parts.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Please dont call me Yoda.
> Thats a bad word around these parts.


explain.....???


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The archery at DCWC is really starting to take off. 
We signed up 15 new archers today at this afternoons November Membership sign up and safety class.

Took in just under $200 in range fees in 2 weeks. With nothing going on.

I think that bring the archery membership up to about 175 people.

We set the practice range back to it normal V formation self today.

Mac claims that he shot 6 out of 8 arrows in the dot at 80 yards today. Trying to get sighted in for a field round that never happened today.
I figured he definately needed to quit while he was ahead any how.

Tough week for jarlicker shooting
1st had chopper steve take me down shooting indoors thursday in the shootdown at Carolina Outdoors 

Then had 3dshooter80 showup at the 600 round yersterday and get me by a point.

*What gives here people ?*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Are these the pix that everyone wants? :wink: :tongue: :wink: :tongue:

JPrice pix deserve their own thread coming in just a few minutes.

Pix from 11/01/08 - Last "scheduled" shoot at DCWC for 2008


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

They were great. Wish I had thought to take the camera with us in the morning.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh ya I almost forgot the rest of the days action.
These crazies had me worried I would not wake up in time for our 8:30 start time. So I woke up at 4am, 4:30, 5, 5:30 and at 6am on my day off I got up for real. Could you all say 30 degrees at 7am. Heck there was frost on all the neighbors Holloween pumpkins as I drove by them on the way to the range.
We had 4 lunatics get up early to shoot field archery in the early cold morning. Spoon13, Scarson, Pragmatic Lee with Jprice in tow and me.
These clowns were at DCWC shooting all ready when I got there at 8:20.
After a much needed phychological evaluation. We started. I had the boys go field test a couple new target butts I constructed from carpet out on the field course. Those seem to hold arrows well. So it was time to get mark. I had my big logs out for indoor shooting thursday so I figure what the hell shoot them outdoors this weekend. Not real wanting to put much effort into the mark shooting in part of this day. I test my 20 yard mark. Two shots are in there. That mark is good. Turn and say to the boys I know you just want me to walk over to the 60 yarder and just go for it. Well what the hell. I was shooting 390 grain arrows. These weight 510. Just put the new string on last week. The old 60 mark was 53.3. Adjust for extra weight, poor lighting, cold air, low humidity and pretty yellow string set the sight on 63.6 should be just about right. Ask the boys to spot and keep the laughter down after I shot this first arrow and give her a whirl. Carson say 11 o'clock ten ring. Lee is just mistafied. I laugh and shoot another. Carson says 10 oclock ten ring.
Prag had enough. Me I click the rest to get the left out not really thinking about the calls. My groups opened up. Went to pull First two arrow were touching a inch left. I scratched my head wondering why I made any adjustments at all. Put the rest back shot a couple more arrows and ran the marks. Off to the field course. Well lets just say no miricles happened out there that dat except carson was a 60 yard killing machine. Everyone was struggling a bit. Lee stroked a pretty 20 on the 30 yarder. Spoon was by far the most consistant I think he had a 260 half. The rest of us followed close just behind that.
We got back to the shelter and the entire gerotal AARP pld fart archers had arrived. Mac, snapthis, Choppersteve and the youngster 3dshooter80 fresh off his treestand an hour earlier. We send prag over to the geezer group and let 3dshooter hang with us. This was a tough day for 600 round target shoot no one seemed to have it together. Everyone was shooting 3 decent shots and 2 poor ones on most ends. The scores just kept going backwards.
Mac walk over gloating after a good 50 yard end. 3dshooter finally shot a clean 50 yard end. Heck I shot a 4-9's and an 8 end at 50 yards. Ooch!
We had a few good tight groups at 40. All the scores finished under 580.

Big news was Snapthis took it.
3Dshooter stoleone from jarlicker just cause he was calling. Just kidding!
Mac beat down Carson. Carson struggle on the 60 yarder. Go figure.
Spoon kept drilling his first three shots just could not finish off the targets.
Lee and 3dshooter needed the hammer and chisel from my truck.
Chopper Steve struggled backing up his indoor victory. 
This was a sad day for arrow busting. Not a single broken nock all day.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

geez, and I thought we were late :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> This was a sad day for arrow busting. Not a single broken nock all day.


May have been the case on your target, but on the "old folks" target, StrapThis lost 2 nocks, Mac & myself 1 each.

Had a great time as usual!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What's this about a cracked lens...(I was kind of afraid that might happen...)

I wish I could have made it out to shoot...I'm pretty bummed I couldn't...

Who's up for some flinging this weekend...???

10 day forcast shows cool (low 60's), but shootable conditions right now...

I am itching to shoot, I just haven't gotten a chance thanks to Soccer and all the other stuff going on...

I have actually been shooting pretty well...I might have gotten a chance to take you all down...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What's this about a cracked lens...(I was kind of afraid that might happen...)
> 
> I wish I could have made it out to shoot...I'm pretty bummed I couldn't...
> 
> ...


Sarge, she was about to take her first shoot when we all realized that she probably needed an arm guard. I went to the shed to find one (took forever). When I got back she already had a nice raspberry :wink: - put the guard on and was standing behind her. Noticed that the lens was cracked all the way across. Before I could stop her, the next shot had gone off. The lens was then in 4 pieces and about to fall out. We couldn't figure out the windage adjustment - anything other than tight against the sight housing and it just flopped about - that might be what caused it to bust.

Carson has the sight & scope along with the releases you loaned me (thanks again). PM me the lens size and I'll get you a replacement - may have one already if it's 1.75".

I just put my backup SureLoc sight & Viper scope on the bow and all was well.

Thanks again!

Lee


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, she was about to take her first shoot when we all realized that she probably needed an arm guard. I went to the shed to find one (took forever). When I got back she already had a nice raspberry :wink: - put the guard on and was standing behind her. Noticed that the lens was cracked all the way across. Before I could stop her, the next shot had gone off. The lens was then in 4 pieces and about to fall out. We couldn't figure out the windage adjustment - anything other than tight against the sight housing and it just flopped about - that might be what caused it to bust.
> 
> Carson has the sight & scope along with the releases you loaned me (thanks again). PM me the lens size and I'll get you a replacement - may have one already if it's 1.75".
> 
> ...


Don't worry about a replacement. I knew that thing was in trouble when I put it on there. Like I said before I was never going to use it. I probably toss the whole thing. 

Glad to hear she was firing away and doing well from the looks of the pictures on the other thread...

What have you got your own draw sety at now...??? It looks better...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't worry about a replacement. I knew that thing was in trouble when I put it on there. Like I said before I was never going to use it. I probably toss the whole thing.
> 
> Glad to hear she was firing away and doing well from the looks of the pictures on the other thread...
> 
> *What have you got your own draw sety at now...??? It looks better..*.


To be quite honest, I'm not really sure what it is actually set at - I just kept taking 1/2" off at the time till everything "fit". Jarlicker said he "found" his draw board the other day while looking for something else. He's going to bring it to the club - will probably carry all 3 of my bows and measure/set them.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics Lee, well except for the one with that guy leaning WAAAYYYY back. Rookies these days. When will they ever learn??:wink:


I'm glad to see that pic. Gives me something else to work on. Man, I just took 1/2" out of my draw. Before too long I'll have to get a youth bow to shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Notice how there is a halo around Carson's head in this pix










and a halo around Jarlicker bow arm in this pix










kinda makes you wonder. :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Notice how there is a halo around Carson's head in this pix
> 
> and a halo around Jarlicker bow arm in this pix
> 
> kinda makes you wonder. :tongue:


umm, the sun was shining in the camera....no wonder there!:wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

JPrice said:


> umm, the sun was shining in the camera....no wonder there!:wink:


And here I thought I broke the camera!!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

SCarson said:


> And here I thought I broke the camera!!!


Well, you did, but we didn't want you to feel bad about it!:wink:

Thanks for all your help Saturday too, especially while jarlicker and prag were off whispering about me!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

That was not whispering. That was your high dollar coaching team consultation meeting. The best money could buy I must had.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> That was not whispering. That was your high dollar coaching team consultation meeting. The best money could buy I must had.


Well then, whisper on! :wink:


----------

